# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  > [مشكلة] كيف ارفع من مستوى ابني الدراسي

## حلو وكذاب

:sad2: المشكله في ابني او فيني او في المدرس او المدرسه ما عرف  او  في كتاب القراءه ابغى حل ساعدوني اول الابتدائي صار جحيم  بنسبه لي والي ابني  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا خيه*
*ممكن افهم ليش الكتاب صار جحيم؟؟*
*لان لو فهمت الوضع اللي متعايشه معاه كان عطيتج حل او كلمة..*
*اتمنى التوفيق لولدج دوووم.*
*والله يعينج..*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

 :bigsmile:  
*هوني من أمرش أختي يبدوا أنك معصبه اكثير و تتمني لو ولدش يكون في القمة*

 :embarrest: 

*ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه*

*ريحي نفسش و ريحي ولدش و العصبية و الضغط لا يفوا بالغرض*

 :bigsmile: 

*قولي إن شاء الله ينجح و يعدي مرحلته هذا العام و هذا أهم شيء الآن*

*فبعض الأطفال سواء ذكور أو أناث يبدؤا ضعاف لكن عقلياتهم تكبر كلما كبروا و البعض الآخر بالعكس*

 :sad2: 

*و البعض من البداية و حتى النهاية صواريخ*

*أرزاق من رب العالمين*

*بس هدئي نفسش و ابتسمي* *و اتركي التعصيب و العصبية و كل شيء سيكون على ما يرام*

** 

*و لا اتقولي بتودي ولدش مثلا مدرسة خاصة فإلنتيجة أسوء و أيضا لا تفكري في مدرس خاص ففي النتيجة أكبر خدعة لأن المدرس يحل له الواجب يوميا بالإنابة و كفى*

 :cool: 

*و آخر مرة أقول اهدئي فعقليات البشر ليست متساوية و لا تقارني أحد بأحد*

**

*و الجلوس مع إبنك قليل من الوقت يوميا بس بهدوء يكفي* 

 :bigsmile: 

*و سامحيني*

----------


## حلو وكذاب

مشكور اخي ابوسلطان على الرد بس اتعب وياه ويحفط القران و لاناشيد وتجي على الحروف كل ينسى اول اسبوع ضربته وبعدين فكرت اتعامل وياه بصوره افضل بس صعب بارد احاول وياه حتى الصباح يذاكر بس ينسي ما اعرف كيف اتعامل وياه فقدت الامل

----------


## أبو سلطان

*أختي حلو كذاب السلام عليكم* 
*عجل اش رأيش في اللي عندها توأم و بنفس المواصفات ... هي زوجتي* 
 :bigsmile:   
*اتقري و اتحفض واحد و على أساس حفظ اتخليه ايعيد اللي قراه اتلاقيه كل اللي انقال اتبخر و اتروح للفاني و اتلاقيه أسوأ* 
 :embarrest:  
*كانت بتجن* 
 :mesb:  
*زارتها يوم من الأيام ختها الصغيرة من السعودية للإمارات و علشان توأم ختها و فرحانه بهم خالتهم قالت ليها يو ...خيوه انتي كله اتعصبي على هالتوأم اللي ايجنن* 
*و صدق اتحبهم مره مره* 
*قالت ليها ختها مبروك عليش اولاد اختش اخدي ذاكري ليهم غناتي* 
*خالتهم لما شافتهم شديه نتفت شعر راسها من القهر قالت لختها أني متبريه منهم و لا أعرفهم بعد في حياتي و قالت خلاص* *اخدي اولادش انجازي ابهم* 
 :angry:  
*لكن ...* 
*داكم الحين في أول ثانوي عدوا السنوات كلها ما رسبوا لكن غلى الحفه يمكن الستادية اينجحوهم بعد غلشان ايعدوا و يتخلصوا منهم ... ما بعرف !* 
*لذلك لا تضايقي يمكن مصيبتش أهون لأنه واحد و تراه بيعدي و إن شاء الله أكيد بيصير أحسن من اولادي*  
 :coool:  
*تحياتي*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> يحفط القران و لاناشيد وتجي على الحروف كل ينسى اول اسبوع ضربته وبعدين فكرت اتعامل وياه بصوره افضل بس صعب بارد احاول وياه حتى الصباح يذاكر بس ينسي ما اعرف كيف اتعامل وياه فقدت الامل



اختي الكريمة مشكلتي مع إبنتي هي نفس مشكلتك مع ابنك وكنت اافكر كثيراً حتى قبل بداية الدراسة كونها اول طفلة عندي تدخل المدرسة وربما هذا شكل ضغط على اعصابي رغم انها كانت السنة الماضية ماشية في الروضة بشكل طيب .
وانا مثلك وصلت اني ضربت بنتي كذا مرة بسبب نسيانها الحروف ولكني اندم كثيرا بعد ان اضربها لأنه قد يتسبب ضربي لها في كراهيتها للدراسة  احاول قد ما اقدر اسيطر على اعصابي واعطيها الثقة يعني احسسها اني واثقة فيها انها شطورة وراح تركز وتعرف الحروف واشوف هذا جاب نتيجة معاها .
اما القراءة والأناشيد يعني مواد الحفظ ما شاء الله عليها تحفظ واساسا السور اللي اخذوها كلهم حافظتهم من قبل لأني معودتها قبل ما تنام كل ليلة تقرأ السور الصغيرة .

----------

